

Id Software parent stakes claim on Carmack’s Oculus Rift technology - swilliams
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/05/id-software-parent-stakes-claim-on-carmacks-oculus-rift-technology/

======
omilu
Mind boggling, how is one supposed to change jobs? A company pays good money
to attract top talent, but they must forget best practices and experience they
developed at their previous job. Experience and knowledge should be allowed to
follow the employee.

~~~
angersock
I had the good fortune of getting some advice from a couple of veterans of the
Dallas gamedev community: they can't take what you have in your head, your
knowledge and skills.

That said, the anticompetitive behavior of large tech companies and small game
companies and startups is really saddening to watch.

They want us bound to desks with golden chains, doomed forever to toil on
their pet products.

The key to growing as an engineer and the development of a new technology in
general is being able to "play"\--being able to talk to other older, wiser,
and/or crazier folks without fear of repercussion or reprisal, of being able
to develop something which may or may not go anywhere.

You know, the sort of innovation that patents were _supposed_ to protect.

------
l33tfr4gg3r
Carmack be quaking with rage at those heretics as they try to spell doom for
Oculus.

